# المنتجات العسكريه التى تصنع فى الهيئه العربيه للتصنيع



## سامح الفيومى (6 يونيو 2011)

اكبر مؤسسة انتاج حربى فى مصر وهيا الهيئة العربية للتصنيع 
وشعارها (واعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة) والهيئة العربية للتصنيع تكونت من شراكة عربية موحدة 1975 كانت بين المملكة العربية السعودية و سوريا و الكويت وقطر والامارات وكان مقر الهيئة العربية للتصنيع الرئيسى فى مصر وتأسست الهيئة العربية للتصنيع بفكرة الاتحاد العربى من اجل صناعة وتطوير اسلحة تكون عربية خالصة من اجل بناء الجيوش وتقويتها ودعمت ماليا الهيئة العربية للتصنيع كل من المملكة والامارات بأكثر من 1 بليون دولار ولكن بعد ان وقع السادات على اتفاقية كمب ديفد مع إسرائيل واجريت عملية التطبيع مع إسرائيل غضب العرب من الاتفاقية وانسحبوا من الهيئة العربية للتصنيع وبقيت لمصر وحدها ومصر بعد ذلك تحملت مسؤلية تميول المؤسسة كاملا وتم اعادة فتحها سنة 1979 وكانت معفاة من الضرائب وقيود العمل وشملت الهيئة العربية للتصنيع 9 شركات ولكل شركة مصنع خاص بها 
وتمتلك مصر 5 مصانع منها كليا و4 مصانع انتاج مشترك 
و الهيئة العربية للتصنيع تمتلك خطين انتاج تعمل من خلالهم وهما خط عسكرى لصالح القوات المسلحة وخط مدنى لصالح المواطنين 
والخط العسكرى ينتج المشاريع الاتية 
1-قذائف مدفعية ودبابات 2- صواريخ من نوع ارض – جو وارض – ارض 3- محركات طائرات 4- ناقلات جند مسلحة 5- الكترونيات عسكرية 6- رادار 7- وسائل اتصالات عسكرية ونقل بيانات 8- صناعة وتجميع طائرات 9- صناعة قذائف مضادة للدبابات من نوع Swingfire و RPG-7 و 
وسنستعرض معكم عمل كل مصنع على حدا والمصنع الاول هوة 
1- Aircraft Factory (AOI)

مصنع الطائرات الحربية هذا المصنع المخصص فى صناعة وانتاج مكونات وهياكل الطائرات الحربية ويعمل المصنع الان على انتاج طائرة التدريب المتقدم والدعم الارضى K8-E التى تصنعها مصر بنسبة 94 % بترخيص من الشركة الصينية لصناعة الطائرات كما تقوم ايضا بصناعة اجزاء ومكونات Mirage 2000 و ايضا طائرة الاستطلاع والاعاقة والحرب الالكترونية والدعم الارضى falcon 50 وطائرة التدريب والمعارك الجوية الخفيفة Tucano وقد تم انتاج مايقرب من 134 طائرة من هذا النوع من سنة 1983الى 1993 وطائرة الاسناد الارضى ودعم القوات ALPHAJET وللعلم تقوم مصر بصناعة تلك الطائرة بترخيص من فرنسا وقد تم صناعة عدد 40 طائرة من سنة 1981 الى سنة 1985 يعنى انجاز يحسب للمصرين وقامت مصر مؤخرا بأجراء تحديث وتعديل للطائرة وجعلتها نسخة بأسم ALPHAJET MS1,MS2 وقد تم انتاج ما يقرب حتى الان من 55 مقالتة والعدد متوقع ان يزيد 

· وذلك لكفائة تلك المقاتلة مع نسور مصر وتقوم ايضا الهيئة بأنتاج طائرة التدريب الشراعية الخيفة من GOMHOURIAبعد ان تم تحويل تلك الطائرة لعهدة الهيئة مع العلم ان هذة الطائرة انتجت فى عهد جمال عبد الناصر وقد تم انتاج منها حتى الان 700 طائرة واعتقد انها اوشكت على الخروج من الخدمة فى الكلية الجوية وتقوم الهيئة ايضا بصناعة الطائرة المروحية Gazelle SA342وقد تم انتاج منها حتى الان عدد 55 طائرة لصالح الجيش وتقوم ايضا بصناعة طائرة تدريب الدفاع الجوى والقوات الجوية KADER-1وهوة هدف موجه خفيف يتميز بخاصية الألعاب البهلوانية بالكامل و هى من النوع التقليدى فى الأقلاع و الهبوط و يتم إنتاجها لأغراض تدريب قوات الدفاع الجوى . 
· تستخدم الطائرة كهدف طائر لتدريب أطقم المدفعية المضادة للطائرات عيار 12.7 مم ( نصف بوصة ) و عيار 23 مم . 
· يمكن تزويدها بمشاعل حرارية لامكانية استخدامها فى تدريب أطقم الصواريخ المضادة للطائرات مثل سام - 7 و عين صقر. 
· الطائرة يمكنها الإقلاع و الهبوط على جميع أنواع الأراضى 
وتقوم ايضا بصناعة خزانات الوقود الاحطياتى لمختلف انواع المقاتلات بتصميم مصرى خالص او بأنتاج مشترك 
2- Engine Factory (AOI)
هذا المصنع التابع للهيئة المخصص فى صناعة محركات الطائرات وتجميعها واجراء العمرات الفنية عليها ويقوم المصنع بصناعة محرك الميج 21 المطور من نوع R-13

ويقوم ايضا المصنع بأجراء العمرات على محرك C-130H من نوع 
ويقوم ايضا المصنع بصناعة محركات CT- 64 لطائرة النقل الخفيف من نوع Buffalo
ويقوم ايضا المصنع بصناعة محرك ALPHAJETواجراء العمرات الفنية علية من نوع Larzac 0
ويقوم المصنع ايضا بصناعة محرك TUCANOمن نوع PT-6Aوتقوم بأجراء العمرات الفنية 

ويقوم المصنع ايضا بأجراء العمرات على محرك MIRAGE 3من نوع ATAR 9C
ويقوم المصنع ايضا بأجراء العمرات على محرك الطائرات العمودية CommandoوSeakingمن نوع GNOME H 1400
ويقوم المصنع ايضا بأجراء العمرات واصلاح الطائرات العمودية من نوع MI-8 والمحرك من نوع TV2-117A
وتقوم ايضا بأجراء العمرات واصلاح المحرك الفرنسى من نوع ASTAZOU 14H


----------



## Ahmed Ab (6 يونيو 2011)

اما زلت لا تستوعب الامر انا لا اقلل من شان الصناعات العربيه ولكنها لا تضاهى المصنوعات الاجنبيه التى تستطيع ان تتغلب على المقاتلات العربيه اما تشاهد الاخبار وما يحدث فى ليبيا 
اما المصنع فهو ينتج معظم طائراته طائرات تدريب اما الطائرات الحربيه العربيه فنستوردها من روسيا وامريكا وفرنسا 
الم تسمع عن الصفقه السعوديه التى تضمنت حصول السعوديه من الولايات المتحده على طائرات اف 18 الحديثه التى تمتلكها اسرائيل لم توافق امريكا وقالت سوف تتم هذه الصفقه فى عام 2020 
لكى تضمن تفوق اسرائيل الجوى على الدول العربيه يمتلكون الحاملات والشبح وقاذفات القنابل وصواريخ التوماهوك وطائرات بدون طيار ونحن القاهره 300 و200 والتاكانو 
هل تسطيع ان تقارن بين السلاح الاسرائيلى والعربى الم يجربوه على اخواننا فى غزه اما يجربوه على اخوننا فى العراق بالذات فى الفلوجه 
يتكلمون عن حلف عربى نحن يا اخى دول لكى تصل الى مستوى اسرائيل وامريكا باسلوب مصانعنا العربيه هذه على حالها نريد 150 عاما 
نريد ان نبدا باى شىء نستطيع ومن ثم نتعامل مع موسساتنا العربيه الفكر العربى خطير لا يريدوننا ان نخرجه مثل حضرتك فاننا اذا اعتمدنا على مصانعنا ونمنا فاننا سوف نصبح محتلون من قبل دول اخرى تقدمها اسرع منا بمراحل فى جميع المجالات
اخى سامح ارجو من الله ان يوفقك ويوفقكنى ويعطينا القدره على التقدم والرقى وعدم الكسل والخمول


----------



## Ahmed Ab (6 يونيو 2011)

المشكله فى الولايات المتحده الامريكيه فانها لا تريد للعرب التقدم تريد التفوق الاسرائيلى فى المنطقه العربيه فهى تجهض جميع المحاولات العربيه فى الرقى والتقدم فى جميع المجالات الى من رحم ربى حتى الثورات التى اتت بسواعد ومجهود شباب هذه الاوطان تندس لتغضب وتفجر وتقتحم الم ترا ما يحدث حولك من مصائب فى مصر وتونس الامن--- فى سوريا واليمن القتل---- فى ليبيا الحرب---- الجواسيس يريدون ان يخربوها على اهلها نحن نريد الثوره ولكن لا نريد التدخل السرى والعلنى فى امورنا الداخليه


----------



## سامح الفيومى (6 يونيو 2011)

*اعرف قدر مصانعنا جيدا*

تخيل ياسيدي الفاضل لو أن تلك المصانع مضت في طريقها ؟؟
ولكن القيادات ومن يعطون الأوامر هل شجعوها؟؟
لكنا وصلنا الى القمة الان واصبحنا في أول الصفوف


----------



## سامح الفيومى (6 يونيو 2011)

*منز بداية تاريخها وهي في تقدم إلى ان اوقفها النظام*

بدأت في السبعينات 
وفي كل سنة كان يحدث هناك تقدم مستمر
وكان التقدم يواكب الدول الصناعية العظمى مثل ألمانيا وفرنسا
انظر إلى الطائرات في الهيئة في تلك السنوات
وانظر الى الطائرات في تلك السنوات في فرنسا وألمانيا
لترى التقنيات المستخدمة هنا وهناك؟؟؟


----------



## Ahmed Ab (7 يونيو 2011)

انت تتكلم على التقنيات التى تواكب فرنسا والمانيا وانا اتكلم لماذا عندما يغزو احدى هذه الدول دوله عربيه تحدث المصيبه الاكبر ان طائراتنا وصواريخنا لا تستطيع ان تصمد يومين فى وجه ترسانتهم الجويه الم يثير هذا بعض الشكوك وهو اننا لا نسطيع ان نواجههم بمصانعنا وطائراتنا لانها ليست بجوده معداتهم نحن نضع فى اذهاننا ان نحن عندنا مصانع قادره على منافسه صناعه الغرب ولكن الداهيه انهم يعرفون عنك مدى تقنياتك فى الطيران ويطورون التى تفتك بها --------------- واكبر دليل على ذلك الحرب فى ليبيا كانوا يعرفون انهم سوف يضربون ويفتكون ولكنهم لم يستطيعوا ولو التحرك لوقف الت الحرب الغربيه وبالطائرات فقط يا اخى نحن اذا اردنا النهوض بالصناعه العربيه فى الطيران والصواريخ يجب علينا بناء او تطوير مصانعنا بمليارات الدولارات وتعاون جميع المصرين او العرب على بناء هذه البنيه

وانت تقول ان القيادات هى التى تعطلها فاذن اولا انا ذنبى ايه لما بلدى تتعرض لغزو وافقد اعرزائى واحبابى 
ثانيا الحكومات تريد ان تفعل وتفعل ولكن حرص اسرائيل وامريكا على عدم النهوض بالصناعات المصريه المحليه هو السبب 
ثالثا شبابنا كان بستطعته ان يضغط على الحكومه فى ظل هذه الثوره للنهوض بالصناعات ولكنه ما صدق عايز يخربها 
اتعرف ان الجيش عرض ان اى فرد فى الجمهوريه سوف ياتى بدراسات عن تطوير الطائرات والصواريخ فى مصر سوف يتبناه لتنفيذ هذا المشروع 
يا اخى سامح ان تاخذ الموضوع من وجهت نظرك نظرا لانك مهندس وذهبت ورايت فى مصانعنا ولكننا استراتيجيا لا يسوى هذه المصنوعات شى بالنسبه لدوله غربيه متقدمه 
اتعرف ان قوه مصر الجويه مكونه من طائرات روسيه وامريكيه 
لا مكان لمصنوعاتنا الا للتدريب


----------



## سامح الفيومى (7 يونيو 2011)

ahmed ab قال:


> انت تتكلم على التقنيات التى تواكب فرنسا والمانيا وانا اتكلم لماذا عندما يغزو احدى هذه الدول دوله عربيه تحدث المصيبه الاكبر ان طائراتنا وصواريخنا لا تستطيع ان تصمد يومين فى وجه ترسانتهم الجويه الم يثير هذا بعض الشكوك وهو اننا لا نسطيع ان نواجههم بمصانعنا وطائراتنا لانها ليست بجوده معداتهم نحن نضع فى اذهاننا ان نحن عندنا مصانع قادره على منافسه صناعه الغرب ولكن الداهيه انهم يعرفون عنك مدى تقنياتك فى الطيران ويطورون التى تفتك بها
> مصانعنا كانت قادرة على منافسة قدرات العدو لكنها توقفت عند حد معين
> --------------- واكبر دليل على ذلك الحرب فى ليبيا كانوا يعرفون انهم سوف يضربون ويفتكون ولكنهم لم يستطيعوا ولو التحرك لوقف الت الحرب الغربيه وبالطائرات فقط يا اخى نحن اذا اردنا النهوض بالصناعه العربيه فى الطيران والصواريخ يجب علينا بناء او تطوير مصانعنا بمليارات الدولارات وتعاون جميع المصرين او العرب على بناء هذه البنيه
> نعم اوافقك في ه>ا الرأي وهو المطلوب حدوثه
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا تصمد طائراتنا أو صواريخنا لأنها لم تتطور من> أن أنشأت الهيئة

وشكرا على محاورتك


----------



## سامح الفيومى (7 يونيو 2011)

*تكملة انجازات الهيئة العربية للتصنيع*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مصنع الصواريخ
[/S-Sakr Factory for Development Industries (AOI)

هذا المصنع المخصص فى صناعة الصواريخ الموجهة بالاشاعة تحت الحمراء وفى صناعة عائلة المدفعية الصاروخية عيار 122مم من نوع صقر و واسلحة مضادة للدبابات وفى صناعة ماكينات تقطيع المعادن وتشكيلها وهذه الادوات تستحدم فى صناعة هياكل الذخيرة والصواريخ كما ينتج المصنع ايضا الصاروخ صقر 36 بمدى 36 كيلوا متر كما قام المصنع ايضا بتطوير انظمة الدفاع الجوى الروسية من نوع SA-18 وقامت بأجراء عملية تطوير شاملة للصاروخ جعلتة احدث واحسن من النسخة الروسى حيث قام المصنع بأضافة نظام توجية جديد ادق فى التصويب ونظام رؤية محسن عن الروسى وقامت بتركيب نظام تعارفIFF وجعلتة مصر بأسم (عين الصقر) ويمكن استخدامة فى العمل ليلا عن تريق تركيب انظمة رؤية ليلية صممت من اجلة

كما قام المصنع ايضا بتطوير الصاروخ الروسى بعيد المدى SA-2 SAME الى نسخة مطورة عن الروسية حيث تم اضافة محرك اقوى واسرع من الروسى واضافة نظام توجية وتعقب محسن وصناعة نظام رادار جديد خاص بة وتعديل الصاعق والطابة للصاروخ بتركيب طاعق وطابة ادق وتحمل شحنة متفجرة اكبر من القديم وذلك لأصابة الهدف بدقة 

ويقوم المصنع ايضا بصناعة عائلة RPG-7 بمختلف انواع القذائف م\د كوبرا و م\أ حارس

ويقوم المصنع ايضا بصناعةالنظم الصاروخية لفتح الثغرات فى حقول الألغام - فاتح 1

نظام صاروخى خفيف يستخدم لفتح ثغرات فى حقول الألغام المضادة للأفراد، و يتكون النظام من: 

·صاروخ مثبت فى نهايتة عبوة متفجرة ممتدة داخل صندوق مثبت عليه القاذف. 

·الوزن الكلى للنظام 80 كجم. 

·عرض الثغرة 60 سم و طول 120 م

النظم الصاروخية لفتح الثغرات فى حقول الألغام - فاتح 2

·استخدم هذا النظام بنجاح اثناء حرب تحرير الكويت , و قد أثبت تفوقة على النظم العالمية المماثلة

·يستخدم لفتح ثغرة فى حقول الألغام م/د بطول 110 متر و عرض لا يقل عن 6 متر خلال فترة لا تتجاوز 15 ثانية

·محمل على مقطورة يتم جرها بواسطة دبابة أو عربة مدرعة ، و يتم التحكم فيه عن بعد من داخل العربة أو المدرعة

النظم الصاروخية لانشاء الستائر الدخانية
(د - 4000، د - 6000)

يستخدم بغرض حماية تحركات القوات الصديقة أو تعمية نقاط ملاحظة العدو و يشمل النظام المكونات التالية :- 

·صاروخ عيار 122 مم مزود برأس دخانية

·نوعان من المحركات لمدى 4 كم - 6 كم

·قاذف سداسى انبوبى يمكن تركيبة على أى عربة مدرعة

·زمن الستارة 5 - 15 دقيقة

·طول الستارة 400 - 500 متر

النظام الصاروخى للإضاءة

·يتكون من صاروخ عيار 122 مم , يتم إطلاقة من قاذف اسطوانى فردى و الذى يستخدم ايضا كوعاء لحفظ الصاروخ أثناء التداول و التخزين. 

·يستخدم الصاروخ لاكتشاف و تمييز القوات و التشكيلات الميكانيكية و القطع البحرية المعادية ليلا , و كذا لإدارة و توجية نيران وحدات المدفعية ليلا , و يتوافر نموذج خاص من القاذف للتدريب على الإطلاق المتعدد مما يقلل من تكليفة التدريب. 

·مدى الإستخدام 5 - 1 كم

·شدة الإضاءة أكثر من 1.2 مليون شمعة

·زمن الإضاءة أطول من 80 ثانية

·ارتفاع بدء الإضاءة 700 متر

أنظمة صواريخ المدفعية الخفيفة عائلة صقر عيار 122 مم

·تستخدم للقصف المساحى ضد الأهداف المنتشرة و المتخندقة على مسافات حتى 43 كم , و تتميز برؤوس حربية متنوعة اما تقليدية أو غير تقليدية أو حاملة لمقذوفات ثانوية ترفع من كفاءة التأثير التدميرى. 

·تطلق هذه الصواريخ من قواذف متنوعة اما فردية أو رباعية أو متعددة الادلة ذاتية الحركة أو أرضية. 

أنظمة القواذف الصاروخية الخفيفة عيار 122 مم

تستخدم لإطلاق عائلة صقر من صواريخ المدفعية الخفيفة عيار 122 مم و كذا صواريخ الدخان (د - 4000 , د - 6000) و تتنوع هذه القواذف الى فردية أرضية , رباعية أرضية , و قواذف رباعية محملة على مركبات تبعا لطبيعة المهمة.
IZE]
وحتى هذة اللحظة ومصنع قادر يعمل على تطوير منظومة الصواريخ بمشاركة قسم هندسة الطيران وعلوم الفضاء - جامعة القاهرة
واعتقد ان ما يعرقله فقط هو التمويل المادي
والله الموفق
صور لصواريخ المصنع





























لملحوظه / يوجد الكثير من الاسلحه التى تنتج خارج نطاق الهيئه فى مصانع تابعه لوزارة الانتاج الحربى ومصانع الجيش تحاط بكثير من السريه وهناك الكثير من الاسلحه يتم تطويرها جذريا عن منشائها تحاط بالسريه الشديده


----------



## Ahmed Ab (8 يونيو 2011)

تمويل مادى


----------



## سامح الفيومى (10 يونيو 2011)

التمويل المادي : ركيزة أساسية للعمل في تطوير السلاح
هل جيوش الغرب هي التي تصنع السلاح؟؟
ماذا تفعل شركة بيونج؟؟
شركة ايرباص؟؟
شركة جنرال موتورز؟؟
كل هذه الشركات هي من تقوم بعمل اقوى الدورع الصاروخية والجوية
وتجمع الملايين بل البلايين


----------



## Ahmed Ab (11 يونيو 2011)

انا لا اتكلم عن جيوش الغرب بل عن جيوشنا نحن 
يمكن ان نكون نمول ونصنع ولكن فى المقابل هم ينفقون اضعاف اضعاف ما نصرفه نحن 
اتعلم ان اسرائيل الان تبنى جيش من الاليين يقدر 20 الف محارب بتمويل امريكى الي يمكن ان يحاربوا بكبست زر واحده ونحن ننظر اليهم ونقول سوف تفعل مصانعنا وتفعل ------- نحن لا نفعل شى 
شبابنا يسطيع ان يفعل ولكن نحن لا نفكر نريد كل شى ياتى لحد عندنا


----------



## سامح الفيومى (11 يونيو 2011)

*انت على مصر على إبعاد المصانع؟؟*



ahmed ab قال:


> انا لا اتكلم عن جيوش الغرب بل عن جيوشنا نحن
> يمكن ان نكون نمول ونصنع ولكن فى المقابل هم ينفقون اضعاف اضعاف ما نصرفه نحن
> اتعلم ان اسرائيل الان تبنى جيش من الاليين يقدر 20 الف محارب بتمويل امريكى الي يمكن ان يحاربوا بكبست زر واحده ونحن ننظر اليهم ونقول سوف تفعل مصانعنا وتفعل ------- نحن لا نفعل شى
> شبابنا يسطيع ان يفعل ولكن نحن لا نفكر نريد كل شى ياتى لحد عندنا



إذا لنقول لشبابنا :إجلسوا في ميدان التحرير واصنعوا الطائرات في الميدان؟؟
أو نطالب الدولة بأن تعطيها مئات الملايين لإنشاء مصنع واحد لطائرة خفيفة راكب واحد للهاواة؟؟
والمهم عندك أن تكون انت صاحب الفكرة وتحقق طموحاتك ورغباتك الشخصية؟؟
وفي المقابل نقوم بحرق أو بيع المصانع في سوق الخردة
هل هذا ما تريده ؟؟
أريد ان اعرف ماذا تريد وبكل وضوح؟؟


----------



## Ahmed Ab (12 يونيو 2011)

انا اريد بكل وضوح 
لا اريد ان احطم مصانعنا القديمه بل اريد بناء المزيد منها 
اما عن شبابنا فلو وصلت ان يعطونا الاموال لنصنع الطائرات فى الميدان لفعلنا ولكنها ليست بالسهل كما تظن فما اريده هو تنظيم العمل اخراج مواهب شبابنا الضائع ليس فى الطائرات فقط ولكن فى جميع مجالات ونواحى الحياه 
فمثلا اسرائيل صنعت اليات كثيره فيمكننا صنع الى واحد او اثنان يسطسعون القضاء عليهم وذلك بالتعرف على نقاط ضعفهم وقوه وجودة الصناعه المصريه


----------



## سامح الفيومى (12 يونيو 2011)

كيف تصنع بدون مصانع ؟؟ وكيف تبني مصانع بدون ميزانية عالية؟؟
وأن زادت ميزانية السلاح من اين تأتي بالطعام؟؟
ولكن يجب توظيف المواهب كما ذكرت بقدر الإمكان


----------



## Ahmed Ab (12 يونيو 2011)

انا لم اصنع بدون مصانع ولكنى سوف ابدا من ادنى شىء يتوفر لدى لكى اصل الى ما ارغب به وذلك بتدعيم صغير من اى منشائه عسكريه او مدنيه او استثماريه انا لا اطور الطائرات فقط ولكنى اطور ايضا جميع نواحى الحياه


----------



## سامح الفيومى (12 يونيو 2011)

إذا فلتبدأ بما لدينا من مصانع إمكانياتها محدودة ولكنها ليست بالصفرية 
ولتصنع منها التطوير


----------



## Ahmed Ab (13 يونيو 2011)

انا لم انحاز الى المصانع المصريه فى بدايه الامر ولكن سوف افعل فى حالة ما اذا اثبت نفسى


----------



## Ahmed Ab (16 يونيو 2011)

يا باشمهندس سامح الهيئه العربيه للتصنيع الى انت بتتكلم عليها بتصنع تليفزيونات اسمها بانوراما يرضيك ده لما نشوف شركتنا العربيه بتصنع تليفزيونات وعروض على النيل سات عمرك شوفت جنرل موتورز بتصنع حاجه غير الى فى مجالها 
انا اعترف بالى عملته بس ما باليد حيله هى ديه الى هتشيل عرش صناعه الطائرات فى مصر مش عارف لو سمحت رد عليا علشان انا مش لقيلوا حل
واعزرنى علشان بكلمك بالعاميه المصريه


----------



## حلمي كبـــير (17 يونيو 2011)

واعدوا لهم ماستطعتم من قوه ...

لو بقيت المصانع على حالها الى الان لزدادت هيبة العرب في الدول الغربية


----------



## ash hag (17 يونيو 2011)

يا جماعة لازم يكون عندنا ثقة بأنفسنا . فأنا مهندس مدني ولست متخصص بميكانيكا الطيران . ولكن عندي ثقة من تاريخ هذا الشعب لو أخذ فرصته و تخلص من النظم الفاسدة سيكون له شأن كبير ونأخذ من التاريخ القريب عبرة حيث كان يطبق علي انفاس هذا الشعب نظام فاسد من المماليك حتي كانت الحملة الفرنسية التي رغم مساوؤها إلا انها جعلت الشعب يتعرف نظم التقدم الموجودة باوروبا وفي ظرف 30 سنة استطاع جيش مصر أن يهدد عاصمة دولة عظمي كانت موجودة بذلك الزمان وان يكون الاسطول المصري مسيطر علي شرق البحر المتوسط


----------



## الباشا المهندس (20 يونيو 2011)

لقد استمتعت كثيرا بالحوار الهادف ، ونحن على الطريق الصحيح بإذن الله ، ومما نحتاجه أيضا العقول الشابة والموهوبة في الصناعة ، علينا أن نصنع بمفهوم التصنيع المعاصر وليس بمفهوم ما قبل الحرب العالمية الاولى. ولا ننسى رب فئة قليلة غلبت فئة كثيرة بإذن الله ، إن الله يدافع عن الذين أمنوا ، لذا الى جانب العمل ، ينبغي لنا الإيمان وأن لا نقطع الأمل......تحياتي


----------



## سامح الفيومى (22 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
لن نغلبهم بسلاحنا ولكن سنغلبهم بإيماننا
والله الموفق


----------



## سامح الفيومى (22 يونيو 2011)

*ولابد ان نثق في عقول علمائنا*



ash hag قال:


> يا جماعة لازم يكون عندنا ثقة بأنفسنا . فأنا مهندس مدني ولست متخصص بميكانيكا الطيران . ولكن عندي ثقة من تاريخ هذا الشعب لو أخذ فرصته و تخلص من النظم الفاسدة سيكون له شأن كبير ونأخذ من التاريخ القريب عبرة حيث كان يطبق علي انفاس هذا الشعب نظام فاسد من المماليك حتي كانت الحملة الفرنسية التي رغم مساوؤها إلا انها جعلت الشعب يتعرف نظم التقدم الموجودة باوروبا وفي ظرف 30 سنة استطاع جيش مصر أن يهدد عاصمة دولة عظمي كانت موجودة بذلك الزمان وان يكون الاسطول المصري مسيطر علي شرق البحر المتوسط


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مصر تمتلك من العقول الفذة ما لاتمتلكه باقي دول العالم
وتمتلك من القلوب المؤمنة ما لا تمتلكه باقي الدول الإسلامية
والكثير منا سافر غلى الخارج ورأى شان المصريين
من يقودون الشركات والمصانع إلى القمم
والله الموفق


----------



## Ahmed Ab (22 يونيو 2011)

كلامك على عينا ورسنا 
بس العزيمه بالنسبه للمصرين بتختلف من مصر وبلد اخرى البلاد الاخرى بتوفر لهم الكثير وهم يبذلون المزيد من الجهود لاثبات انفسهم اما فى مصر فالدوله لا تعطى والمواطنين لا يعطون لذلك نحن فى تاخر نسبى 
اما ايماننا فالله يحفظنا بسببه ولولاه لكنا فى خبر كان ولكننا لا ناخذ بهذا الايمان بالجديه اللازمه 
فنحن نقول اننا نخاف الله ولكننا بافعالنا لانخافه فنسب ونشتم فى المنازل والشوارع نفعل افعال غير مرغوب بها فى سرنا وامام الناس نظهر لهم اننا مومنين نصلى لكى يقولون عينا اننا نصلى نصوم على نفس الحال ولو سردت لك لم اتوقف 
ارجوك عندما تتكلم عن شىء فكر به جيدا فاكثر من ثلاث ارباع الشعب المصرى يمارس النفاق على نفسه وعلى من حوله


----------



## brave.engineer (25 نوفمبر 2012)

عزيزي الا ترى ان هذه أسرار عسكرية لا يجوز ذكرها على منتدى عام بهذا الشكل ؟؟؟


----------



## سامح الفيومى (6 ديسمبر 2012)

أرجو ان نفتح هذا الحوار ثانية
متى ستبدأ مصر في مسار التكنولوجيا العسكرية المتطورة 
لتكون خاصة بها ومن صناعتها
هل ستظل مصر في دوامة الثورة
ثم تخرج من دامة الثورة إلى دوامة توفير الإحتياجات الأساسية للمواطن
متى سنطور ونبني جيشنا ودروعنا وأسلحتنا


----------



## BOOK5555 (16 أبريل 2013)

Thanks


----------



## BOOK5555 (16 أبريل 2013)

نرجو التواضع من الاخوة العرب جميعاً و عدم العنصرية الفارغة والتى تدل على الجهل.فافضل 500 جامعة لا توجد بها جامعة مصرية و لا عراقية ولا سورية ولا تونسية ولا جزائرية و لا ليبية و لا اردنية و لا موريتانية بل هي جامعة سعودية وانا لست سعودي ثم ال 600 جامعة الاولى كذلك فنرجو التواضع فمستوى التعليم الجامعى أرقى في دول الخليج و لبنان في احدى الجامعات فقط.ابتعدوا عن العاطفة و النظافة كذلك تدل على الرقى فأهتموا بها يرحمكم الله في صناعتكم و مطعامكم .


----------

